# Where are the SPOT?



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone caught any Spot lately? Need some spot-heads to go drum fishing.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I caught Spots at Lynnhaven Pier a couple weeks ago. Not sure if they're still there. Anybody fished that pier lately?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Fished the pier last Friday evening. The spot were not there then and I have heard that it has been slow ever since. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

drum may have eaten em all....

I'd imagine this calm spell, with a low coming, could turn the spot bite on again.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I can tell you they were not at Sandbridge pier on Wednesday! Some folks did o.k. on them, but they were not overly abundant.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I think the last few weeks' strong winds blew them out of the bay & they are now history this year.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I may give Lynnhaven Pier a shot this weekend. Hopefully the Spots return.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

isn't it striper season already?


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh yea, it is striper season, but nothing like a freezer full of Spots & the heads to cast in the surf.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

There were plenty of spot in Lynnhaven Inlet last weekend.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how are the spots doing at vb pier and jrbp, and ov pier


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Kind of a crap year on spot, from what I heard. I was down on the northern OBX last week and didn't catch a single one.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Think the water temps are still too warm. Did hear they's were chewin' at SB today.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Flea, how was your trip?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Kind of a crap year on spot, from what I heard. I was down on the northern OBX last week and didn't catch a single one.


Teo castnetted quite a few of them right in the wash. They were there, but I couldn't catch them either.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Went to Lynnhaven Pier today with the intention of catching puppy drum. Tried it for a couple of hours with only two throwbacks. Heard they were catching spot further down the pier so decided to pack it up and go for the spot. Caught a dozen in an hour and than I went home.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

From some of the reports Im hearing the spots are still up in the northern rivers. But it has been a slow season so far.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Spot?
We ate some and froze some last night from the Lynnhaven. Nice and yellow Yum Yum.
Kept plenty heads for Red Drum and Strippers.


----------



## waylon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Fall Spot Run*

OK guys, where is the Spot Run going to be this year? What is going to be the bait of choice & how many citations will be awarded?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Word on the street is they are still cathcing plenty at the MMBTon the Hampton Side and nice sized fish as well by boat. Don't know how people have done at the Petersons pier or you may have some luck at that other ghetto pier thats right beside the tude. 

Ben


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Flea, how was your trip?


Nice to get away, but it was all biters and pups. The run didn't get rolling until a few days after I left (of course).


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

theres plenty of spots down here in sc today, please come get them and take them back home pleasee


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

but you must bring larger croaker in exchange


----------



## waylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Well if they are in SC now, then they have all moved out????


----------



## waylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Newspaper says they are in the York River.


----------



## b_eazy83 (Aug 8, 2008)

They were at OVP this morning  Biggest spot I've seen this year and plenty of em!!! 


:fishing:


----------



## vbraider (Apr 23, 2008)

caught lots of spot off the beach at 78th st thursday


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, the newspaper just about summed up this fall's Spot run as non-existant. I guess they swam on past & out to sea?


----------

